# Biting/Chewing on Things?



## AngelfishGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi there, sorry if this is should be posted in the teeth and mouth health section. Wasn't exactly sure.

I've had my hedgehog Rosie for around a month now. She has been a real sweetheart, but lately I've been concerned with her biting things.

Back when she had an infected paw, she had bit me a couple times in pain (once we were grabbing it to look at it, and she HATES her feet being touched so she bit) but since she got her shot at the vet, she has been healed up her human biting has come to a stop.

However, these last two weeks or so, I have discovered her to be chewing things like crazy! I always find her clamping down on her snuggle bags (made of fleece) and not letting go. Since it's not me, I let her do it, so she can bite something, as long as it's not a human.

After googling, I found you can put a clean flat rock in her cage to chew on. So I put a couple in there. The first two nights she chewed like crazy on them and then stopped. So then I went to the store and picked up a cuttlebone (another thing I read). Once again, she used this two nights and stopped.

This morning I watched her sit and gnaw on her snuggle bag for ten minutes of so. She seems to be doing it constantly - but still does not bite humans.

So my question is, what is she doing? Are her teeth bugging her? Is it a behavioural thing? She went to the vet 2-3 weeks ago and he said her teeth looked perfectly healthy. No diet changes or any face injuries. Nothing has changed for her except for chewing on things.

Rosie is about 13 months old, if that helps any.
Thank you!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm a bit concerned by the idea of chewing on a rock. Hedgehogs are not rodents; their teeth do not keep growing. If her teeth get worn down, that's it, no more teeth.

My little guy chews on his snuggle-bag, sometimes to keep me from stealing it from him. Other than that, no idea if it's normal behaviour or not.


----------



## AngelfishGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Not sure about the rock. Her teeth are not injured from the use and she has discontinued it after the two days.


----------



## kathonn (Oct 25, 2013)

I have troubles with mine biting things as well. She has never bitten one of us besides the first time my boyfriend tried to pick her up and that was just a little nip because she was startled. I gave mine a straw toy, but she has lost interest in it as well. She chews on a piece of wood in her cage ocassionally, but that's all that I have seen her do. It worries me still.


----------



## AngelfishGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Well an update: I jynxed it. She bit me yesterday.
Might have been stress related, I'm not sure. I was sitting with her and ten minutes into playing she clamped down on my finger hard enough to draw blood. I'm worried about other people holding her now :/


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

I would get her teeth checked out just in case to make sure nothing is going on there from what I understand they really aren't into chewing on things. 

Also I have seen my hedgie bite my clothes I think it was because they were very clean and smelled of laundry soap I use for our human stuff lol. What kind of soap are you using to wash her things? I would imagine that might make her bite it like that. They do tend to bite things that smell odd/yummy to them. I make sure to her stuff in unscented soap with a vinegar rinse.


----------



## AngelfishGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

She was just brought into the vet just a couple of weeks ago, and the vet said they were perfect. He used the word "perfect".

I'm not sure what kind of laundry soap I am using. I will have to check that out.


----------



## mellykins (Oct 4, 2013)

My lil guy has been going crazy for towels lately, chewing and anointing with them. I'm sure it's because he likes the smell of detergent or shampoo.


----------



## AngelfishGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Well for an update.. I can tell you she's back to biting fingers 
She's nipped my fingers a couple times now. Thankfully no one else's. Now I am very nervous. I know to blow on her face, but is there anything else I can do? I make sure to wash my hands to rid any scents that could smell good. And I've made sure the soap was unscented.


----------

